# Thanks, everyone for you support this year



## Marie5656 (Dec 6, 2019)

*I just want to say thanks, much, for all your kindness and support this year. It has been a heck of a ride.  I do plan to pay it forward, and back this next year.  Tomorrow, Dec. 7th would have been our 18th anniversary. Yes, Dec.7th and yes, RICK picked the date..so he would remember it. LOL.  It is tough re-learning to be alone.  But, I am OK, as are all of us who have lost people, even AzJim, even though he has moved away from the forum, it seems, for health or whatever reasons.
Next year will be more positive.  In the spring I am going to buy a new car, so that is something to look forward to.  I have some ideas, and I am sure I will share them over the next few months.  Be warned.

*


----------



## Catlady (Dec 6, 2019)

You're doing great already!


----------



## Wren (Dec 6, 2019)

Hugs to you Marie x


----------



## Tommy (Dec 6, 2019)

It's been a two way street for me, Marie.  Through the year, your courage, strength, wit, and wisdom have been an inspiration for me.  I'm very glad you're here!  I'm sure many others feel the same.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 6, 2019)

It's amazing how people you never even met can uplift you and bring joy into your life.

Wishin you all the best in 2020 ...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 6, 2019)

I admire you. I'm not sure I would have the strength and courage you've shown during this past year. I enjoy your posts and I'm looking forward to reading more in this coming year. I wish you good health and happiness in the future.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2019)

Marie, I have a lot of respect and admiration for you, you have been so strong over the past year in all you've had to deal with.  Rick would be so proud.  I'm really glad to see that you've been getting along okay and doing so well, I hope it continues into the new year and brings you a bright future.  Love and hugs my friend.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 6, 2019)

*Thanks again. Trust me though, I have had those down moments that I have chosen not to share here.  Yes, I have had a few days where my bed was my best friend.  But I am pushing through.
This weekend, I am going to take myself out to dinner for our Anniversary.  What the heck.  I just hope I can be here for any of you who need my input. *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2019)

I've been glad to be getting to know you, these recent months, Marie.  You are doing well, even with the difficult times that of course, you have.  Actually, you are doing so well.  It does help others already in unseen ways.


----------

